# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vitamine b12 te kort

## luna400

heeft iemand ervaring ?ik heb een heel groot te kort van vit b12 en d .ik heb vandaag eerste injectie gekregen .maar ik heb ook een hele opgezwollen buik .daar moet ik een echo van laten maken ,heeft iemand dat al eerder mee gemaakt?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luna400: Sterkte ermee...een goede vriend van mij heeft ook regelmatig een tekort aan vitB12, en laat zich dan inspuiten met een hoge dosis...hij knapt er altijd wat van op....vit D krijg je meer als je regelmatig buiten komt, loopt, of anders, door zonlicht maakt je lichaam meer vit D aan...
opgezwollen buik krijg ik als ik teveel zoet ( koeken, taart, snoepgoed, zoete witte wijn etc) òf zuren ( bepaalde rode wijn etc) heb gegeten...dit heeft weer verband met mijn spastische dikke darm, maar het kan uiteraard bij jou door wat anders komen, een andere oorzaak....op een echo kunnen ze wel het èèn en ander zien...sterkte nogmaals Luna400...

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## merel2

Hallo,

Info van vitamine B12 tekort: 

http://home.kpn.nl/hindrikdejong/ 

http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/forum/index.php

http://home.kpn.nl/hindrikdejong/symptoom.htm

----------


## luna400

merel2 ,zo dat zijn behoorlijke verhalen die ik op u link lees die u mij gestuurd heb .
u wil niet weten hoe dankbaar ik hier voor ben .uit de lijst van de symtomen haal ik 23 klachten die ik dus ook heb .
ik was al meerdere keren bij de huisarts geweest met klachten vermoeidheid enz .
na onderzoek was mijn schildklier te traag waar ik tyrax voor krijg ,maar ik bleef moe ik sliep 20uur per dag .ik kreeg darmklachten enz enz ,ik ging weer terug ,toen werd het op een depressie aangestuurd maar ik ken mijn lichaam dit was geen depressie .
toen ik al 3weken niet naar toilet kon en een buik van 7mnd had weer terug ,en ik kreeg echt ruzie met hem omdat ik hem en zijn diagnose niet vertrouwde .na veel praten ok b12 en d bloed geprikt en ja hoor alles veel te kort ,ik heb gelijk een spuit gehad en nu iedere twee weken.het is echt absurd je bent gewoon een nummer .mijn darm is nog niet echt verbeterd alleen kramp van medicijn die ik kreeg ,als het binnen twee weken niet over is ga ik naar belgie uz ziekenhuis.
ik heb ook u link gelijk door gestuurd naar mijn dochter die dus thuis zit met (fibromyalgie) en mijn broer die de zelfde klachten heeft .
ik vind het heel erg dat het bij u vrouw zo laat ontdekt is het had een hoop ellende kunnen besparen .nogmaals dank u en veel sterkte voor u vrouw , luna 400

----------


## merel2

Hallo Luna400, Dat verhaal wat daar geschreven is , is niet van mij. Ook ik kreeg dit ooit eens toe gestuurd toen ik zoekende was in mij klachten. Ik was er ook erg dankbaar voor en dacht ik stuur het nu door aan U. Ik heb zelf ook vitamine tekorten. Ik krijg 3 , B12 injectie's per week. Dit in het begin dan. Ook slik ik vitamine D. Ik had nog meer tekorten. Ik weet niet waar je overal op bent geprikt maar er zijn nog meer vitamine dan B12 en D. Dus laat je goed onderzoeken. ( ik had ook een erge B5 tekort)
Vitamine tekorten wordt erg weinig mee gedaan. Ook bepaalde mineralen zoals calcium , magnesium , kalium enz zijn belangrijk. Ook ijzer tekort kan vermoeidheidsklachten geven. 
Ik weet U waarde van B12 niet, maar wanneer dit echt hééél erg tekort is lijkt me 1 injectie per week niet genoeg in begin. Dus let daar ook op. 

http://fibromyalgie.pilliewillie.nl/...myalgie.7b.php

Groeten Merel

----------


## luna400

merel hallo ik ben gelijk gaan bellen naar de huisarts voor mijn waarde .
b12 was maar 120 en d 23 beiden heel laag .toch maar eens kijken of ik met voeding ook iets kan doen ,veel dank nogmaals ,u verricht goed werk hier mee .groetjes

----------


## merel2

Dan hebt U toch aan één injectie per week niet genoeg ? Want 120 is vééél te laag.
U kunt ook hierover vragen op B12 tekort forum .
http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/forum/index.php
Daar weten ze veel beter nog dan ik over B12 tekort.
Ook de vitamine D met een waarde van 23 is vééél te laag. Ook daar kun je goede informatie over krijgen op dat forum.

----------


## luna400

ik krijg maar 1 spuit op de twee weken en ik moet 1keer op de maand colecalc over mijn eten doen .
ik zal eens op dat forum kijken

----------


## merel2

Vitamine D info.
http://www.nieuwlichtopvitamined.nl/

----------


## merel2

Er is nu ook een vitamine D forum :
http://www.vitamined-forum.nl/

----------


## Rolinda1966

Ook ik heb vitamine b12 te kort om de 6 week krijg ik injecties ervoor.
Waarschijnelijk moet ik dat mijn hele leven blijven injecteren.
B12 kun je al van jongsaf aan hebben, maar gaat heel langzaam voor dat je er last van
krijgt.
Door een bloedonderzoek zijn ze er achter gekomen.
Ook al krijg ik een injectie, de vermoeidheid blijft wel wat aanwezig.

----------


## merel2

Hallo Rolinda,
Heb je ook wel de vitamine D laten prikken?
Want ook daar kun je veel klachten van krijgen bij een tekort.
Ook vermoeidheidsklachten. Spierpijn , depressief , longaandoeningen enz. 
Lees eens op het vitamine D forum.
http://www.vitamined-forum.nl/

----------


## zilver666

Beste Rolinda,

Gewoon veel vitamine B gebruiken, Ik voel mij altijd een stuk beter.
Vitamine B ben je gewoon nodig met alle drukte en stress van tegenwoordig.
Zie onderstaande artikel

http://www.voedingssupplementenneder...plex-caps.html

----------

